
Ask HN: [Salesforce] Do you want quick, simple portals for your Salesforce data? - rudolfbono
Hey everyone (namely Salesforce users)<p>I&#x27;m making a product called Skyportal. It generates a simple portal for your Salesforce data.<p>During setup you choose tables to connect to the portal, then field options for each table. Fields can be hidden or visible, and read-only or editable.<p>Your customers can sign in and interact with data (view, edit) that&#x27;s relevant to them. You can also add permission rules. So if you only want a customer to see products linked to their company, that&#x27;s all the portal will show them.<p>Salesforce has their own product &#x27;Salesforce Communities&#x27; which is a really flexible platform for creating whole communities. Skyportal is for much simpler portals. We&#x27;ve proudly got less functionality, less configuration and less headaches :-).<p>Looking forward to your feedback!<p>Aiming to launch in around 5 weeks - feel free to join the waiting list: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;skyportal.app&#x2F;
======
rudolfbono
Clickable link: [http://skyportal.app/](http://skyportal.app/)

